# Could it be thyroid cancer?



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay so for nearly a year i think, ive had a swollen node under my jaw and the right side of my neck and ear aches constantly! I was diagnosed with hashimotos about 2 years ago but the endocrinologist never offered me an ultrasound. He has now discharged me!

Im pretty sure the right side of my neck feels bigger that the left, i cant feel any lumps, it just feels swollen along with the node on the same side!

Im terried of going to the doctors as i feel as though they think im crazy and making things up! They never take me seriously! Im absolutely terrified that this could be thyroid cancer which could have spread to my lungs!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Have you had an ultrasound of your neck? That would be your first step.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

No i havent, ive never been offered one. The only thing ive had is a brain mri.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Emilychazza98 said:


> No i havent, ive never been offered one. The only thing ive had is a brain mri.


Did your throat show in that MRI?

You should go to an ENT - they will probably offer an ultrasound.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

I doubt it since it was focused on my pituitary. Do i have to go to the doctor to be reffered to an ent? Its just the doctors are rubbish where i go and they seem really dismissive.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Emilychazza98 said:


> Do i have to go to the doctor to be reffered to an ent? Its just the doctors are rubbish where i go and they seem really dismissive.


That depends on your country and your insurance policy.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Sometimes you can get reactive nodes in your neck due to germs being trapped by anatomy, including the oral and ear canals. I know this from experience.

I suggest you get an ultrasound of your neck to track your Hashimotos if anything.

What you can do to prevent reactive lymph nodes is to practice good hygiene. I'm not suggesting you don't do that, I just know for some people it's really tough to get going and maintain themselves at least 2 times a day.

Brushing, flossing, mouth wash, cleaning ears, nose, washing hands, avoiding sick people will all protect you from getting sick.

I'm an American male, but I actually clean well down bellow too, like washing with soap and water after a trip to the bathroom. Not a lot of people do that in America.

Hope it gets better for you.

Cheers,

Visc


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ive made an appointment with a doctor for next wednesdag so i guess ill see what they say. They more than likely won't do anything


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well i cant tell if this pain is coming from my thyroid or my swollen node, or if its just a weird headache that i used to get. But either way node or neck, it still needs lookimg at i guess


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

What does an achy gland actually mean? I can fee it aching in my neck under my jaw, is that a symptom of lymphoma?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Emilychazza98 said:


> What does an achy gland actually mean? I can fee it aching in my neck under my jaw, is that a symptom of lymphoma?


Go and get an ultrasound of your thyroid - we don't diagnose here, only suggest testing to confirm thyroid issues.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

It could be your salivary glands that are aching. There are actually several different glands in different places. There is a gland in the chin, another located at the top of the neck where it meets your lower jaw, and two more located over the jaw hinge right in front of your ear.

Here's a photo:

http://image.slidesharecdn.com/salivaryglands-100420083412-phpapp01/95/salivary-glands-6-728.jpg?cb=1271752505

I know about them because mine were aching last year and it took a lot of googling before I figured out what it was. And then a lot of experimenting helped me figure out that the b-vitamins and iodine are all key players in salivary gland health. if you are aching in these areas, try taking a b-complex and see if that helps. You could also try a kelp tablet of 250mcg of iodine. You may feel something in your salivary glands in about 20 minutes if this is the issue.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay so I went to the doctors today, and let me say, I felt like an idiot. He made me feel like a complete dickhead. I explained the ache, and that I was worried about nodules and thyroid lumps. He said hashimotos doesn't cause nodules?? Then he felt my neck and my thyroid, which is the first time that's even been done.. he looked at the back of my throat, made out I have a sore throat!! I feel perfectly fine!! He said my node was slightly bigger but not hard and my thyroid feels fine and soft.. I have to go back in 3 weeks to see if my node has gone down, and to make sure my "sore throat" has cleared to then see if he can send me for an ultrasound for the gland. Even though it was like 1cm by 2cm apparently


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stay strong and keep asking for the tests you want run.

Or find a new doctor.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

Update: 
So after having a swollen gland in my neck for some time and an ache in that side..i went to the doctor again for a followup who said he is refferring me to an ent specialist because it is firm.... he said he doesnt know why it is there, and mentioned cancer!!

Could one single node with an ache equal cancer???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's possible. But, don't borrow trouble. See what the ENT says and go from there.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thats what i will do. I just feel so in the unknown and i terrifed it could be cancer thats spread or something.im only 18 so i guess ill have to wait and see what happens


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, here the (very counterintuitive) thing: sometimes -- if you ask me, most of the time, thyroid cancer is your best outcome. You pop at thyroid out, get regulated on meds, and get on with your life. Autoimmune disease, if you ask me, if a much harder road. Doctors are much less aggressive with treatment and the patient has to suffer for years until things are bed enough for more aggressive treatment.

Thyroid cancer grows incredibly slowly. So slowly that many people choose to justify watch it instead of treating it. My surgeon told e. One had been growing for "at least 10 years. If you are only 18 and it is cancer, it's highly unlikely to be anything other than a teeeeeeeny little cancerous nodule.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

My doctor has checked my thyroid and has said it feels completely fine so hes probbaly thinking cancer from elsewhere which is making my gland swell. Thyroid cancer is no longer a worry for me, its the fact of if its cancer causing my glamd to swell or not


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's an...interesting thought. Make sure you follow up on things. I'm unaware of other cancers making ones thyroid swell.


----------



## Emilychazza98 (Jul 28, 2015)

My thyroid isnt swollen, its perfectly normal according to the doctor, its the gland under my jaw on one side that is swollen and hard and aches. So hes mentioned cancer which isnt thyroid related


----------

